# Help with Saddle for sale!



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am selling Stars Lovatt and Rickett GP saddle that came with her as it no longer fits and I personally think it is starting to do damage to her back due to her being a totally different shape to when it was fitted to her.
The only problem I have is that I dont have a clue what size it is!! I am probably going to give Ebay a go to try and sell it but there is absolutely no point in me advertising a saddle with no sizes.

Can anyone give me some tips in how to measure it at home for the advertisement? 
I am absolutely rubbish when it comes to tack and dont have a clue to be perfectly honest lol so any help really would be much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you toddle up to your nearest saddlery or riding school and ask someone up there to measure it for you? They will also be able to tell you whether it is wide fitting, narrow fitting, cob size or whatever. You need to get all these details correct. 25 years ago I owned a saddlery, but I cannot for the life of me remember the correct place to measure, so don't want to tell you wrong.

Saddleries around here will sell second hand stuff for you and take a percentage as commission; that might be a good option if you have no luck with Ebay.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

That may be an idea, I just spoke to my local saddle distributer/fitter and they take 20% commission so they suggested I try something like Ebay first to get the best price. 
Its annoying when you just want it gone but it really doesnt work like that! Takes time! lol 
Just going to try and get the best price and that can pay for my new saddle then as getting a good deal on that one :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't forget if you put it on Ebay just how much it will cost to post! You might do better selling it through a saddlery; Ebay shoppers are looking for something for nothing, but worth a go.


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

I have sold a saddle on ebay before. Meassure from pommel to cantle that will give you an idea on seat size. Also meassure the space between D ring to D ring to give an idea on the width of the tree fitted. You could show the measurments in a photo. And be honest in your description saying you are unsure however, here are the measurments. And if someone wants more info for them to please ask. Postage for uk using parcel force is about £15 so inclde that. You can check postage rates on their website. Hope I have been some help.
Chelle


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Chelle, that info is very needed!! lol Have the seat size, just could not find out how to measure the width! 
Have had some interest from someone who is really interested as long as the width is what she is needing! So tonight I will take some pictures of the saddle with a ruler so she can make up her own mind on the width! 
I have found an article saying that D-D 8" is usually a medium, is this correct in your eyes?
veryone seems to have different opinions which makes it very difficult to judge who is right!! :confused1:


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

To measure it you need to measure from the stud on the skirt to the centre of the cantle - this will tell you whether it's a 16", 17", etc saddle. Then measure between the two D rings and give this measurement also in your description as this will give an idea of width of the saddle.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

That is a great help!! I done the seat size the other night and it was 18.5", Just the width needs doing! 
What is the equivelant size, as in if the D-D was 7" what is the width in narrow, medium, wide?
I cannot find a thing to do with the width at all online to help me measure :confused1:


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Melx,

I would say your saddle would be narrow/medium fit if it's about 8 inches. It's best to get the new horse to have it fitted by a saddler to make sure it's the correct fit for the horse as sizes vary.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Right..... 
Measured from D ring to D ring across the front of the saddle last night and it is 10".
I have someone interested in the saddle so have given them the measurements and that way they can relate it to the width of their current saddle to see if it is roughly a similar size.
They are looking for a wide fit so I am assuming this probably is a wide fit and what they are looking for.
Fingers crossed please everyone :thumbup: 
If this sale doesnt go through I will be taking it to my saddle to sell on my behalf on Friday as I just need it sold asap because cannot buy a new one until have the money for this one and getting serious riding withdrawal symptoms!  lol


----------

